
Amazon AppStream 2.0 – Stream Desktop Apps from AWS - danso
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-appstream-2-0-stream-desktop-apps-from-aws/
======
antaviana
I am not sure if I fully understand this new service:

a) It seems that you size the instance by your app requirements. This means
that for any running instance, there is only one user.

b) It requires RDS licenses per user, which is not clear why because each
instance can have one user.

c) I'm not sure I get the economics. If I wish to have a capacity of up to 100
concurrent users, I need to launch 100 instances, just in case. The minimum
instance is 2 vCPU and 4GB at $.10/hour. So to be able to deliver a peak
capacity of 100 concurrent users, you are looking at minimum of $87,600/year.

------
eliaspro
Name collision:
[https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Distributions/AppStream/](https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Distributions/AppStream/)

